# Im new to TC and I need help Please :)



## mystro3182 (1/10/15)

Hi there. Ive recently gotten myself a Vape. It is the Eleaf iStick TC40W with a Kangertech Subtank Nano. I Am currently using the 0.5 ohm coil in the tank (not sure if nickel but it has red o-rings).

So, i unlock the device, switch it off, screw on the tank with the .5 ohm coil, switch my device on, lock in the resistance, fire in TC mode and then this is where my problem comes in....

I fire and it automatically goes into the wattage mode, which i don't want (goes back to default 20w). How can i keep it on TC mode? I've read it is because i don't have Nickel coils? If it helps, I've temporarily been using the Amaren E-Juice which i use for the E-Square Electronic Hookah Head.

All the help i can get will be much appreciated.


----------



## kevkev (1/10/15)

Temperature Control will only take effect with either Nickel or Titanium. Not sure if the iStick supports Titanium. The 0.5 ohm coils included with the Subtanks are Kanthal. Therefore it jumps back to Wattage mode. 

You can purchase Nickel coils for use with TC for your Subtank. 

Cool safety feature imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (1/10/15)

For the Subtank, the red o-rings correlate to Kanthal whilst I know Nickel has blue o-rings on the coils. Haven't seen a Titanium coil from Kangertech...


----------



## Coco (1/10/15)

As others have suggested, the mod does exactly what it was designed to do - it doesn't fire non-TC coils in TC mode.

Kanger has Ni TC coils, so the steps would be -

1. Get your grubby paws on some Ni coils (those with blue rings)
2. Insert them into the tank (prime, let it stand, etc.)
3. Make sure the mod is in TC
4. Set your desired temperature
5. Fire & enjoy


----------

